# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Rum Zulmü ve Kıbrıs Türkü >  Kıbrıs Barış Harekatı

## ceydaaa

031.jpgRum ve Yunan darbecilerin amacı ortadaydı: Uluslararası anlaşmalar ihlal edilmişti, Kıbrıs'taki anayasal düzen yerine gayrimeşru bir idare tesis edilmek isteniyordu. En önemlisi ise, yönetimi ele geçirenlerin Türk halkını yok etme hedefiydi. Kıbrıslı Türkler planlı bir soykırım tehlikesi altındaydı. İşin ilginç tarafı, Makarios'un dahi, 18 Temmuz'da Birleşmiş Milletler'de yaptığı konuşmada Türklerin zarar göreceğini dile getirmesiydi:

"Daha önce de belirttiğim gibi, Kıbrıs'taki olaylar, Kıbrıs Rumlarının bir iç meselesini teşkil etmemektedir. Yunan Cuntası'nın düzenlediği darbe bir istiladır ve sonuçlarından tüm Kıbrıs halkı, Türkler ve Rumlar acı çekmektedir."27

Dünya basını bahsi geçen darbeyi kınamakta gecikmedi. Örneğin, New York Times gazetesi konuyla ilgili haberinde şu ifadelere yer veriyordu:

"Temel gerçek, Kıbrıs Rum Milli Muhafız Ordusu'nun, Atina'dan emir alan 650 Yunan subayı tarafından kendi hükümetine karşı ayaklanmaya sevk edilmesidir. Kıbrıs'taki ayaklanma büyük bir insani trajedi ve siyasi hatadır."28

Türkiye, ABD, Sovyetler Birliği ve İngiltere yeni yönetimi tanımadıklarını açıkladılar. Türkiye Cumhuriyeti, Birleşmiş Milletler, ABD, İngiltere, SSCB ve dünya kamuoyuna endişe ve tepkilerini belirtti; sorunu diplomatik yollardan çözmeye çalıştı. Türkiye'nin haklı istekleri şunlardı: Dengenin kurulması ve Türk toplumunun güvenliğinin sağlanması için Türk askerinin adadaki varlığının kabul edilmesi, Sampson ve Yunan subaylarının yönetimden çekilmeleri, Türk toplumuna denize çıkışı olan bir bölgenin verilmesi ve adaya giriş ve çıkışı kontrol edecek bir sistemin kurulması.29

Yunanistan'daki cunta ve Kıbrıs'taki darbeciler bu istekleri kabul etmediler. Yunan subayları ve Sampson'un yönetimden çekilmesini, her türlü girişime rağmen, kesin bir kararlılıkla reddettiler. Oyalama taktiğine başvurdular, durumu sürüncemede bırakmaya çalıştılar. Böylece sorunun diplomatik yollardan çözülemeyeceği açıkça ortaya çıktı. Bu arada Türkiye, İngiltere'yi Kıbrıs'a ortak müdahale etmeye davet etti; ancak İngiliz hükümetinden olumlu bir yanıt alamadı. Sorunun çözümü için tek bir yol kalmıştı...

Türkiye, Garanti anlaşmasının dördüncü maddesine dayanarak 20 Temmuz 1974'te tek taraflı olarak Kıbrıs Barış Harekatı'nı başlattı. Harekatın amacı, "Kıbrıs Cumhuriyeti'nin varlığına ve tüm Kıbrıs halkının haklarına yönelik tehlikeyi bertaraf etmek, Kıbrıs'ın bağımsızlığını, toprak bütünlüğünü, güvenliğini ve anayasanın temel maddeleriyle ihdas edilen düzeni yeniden kurmaktı."

Barış Harekatı denizden çıkarma ve havadan indirmelerle başladı. Yunan-Rum birlikleri ve Türk kuvvetleri arasındaki çarpışmalar, ilk olarak Girne bölgesinde başladı ve kısa sürede adanın bütününe yayıldı. Rum Milli Muhafız Ordusu ve EOKA-B, Türk yerleşim birimlerine, savunmasız Türk köylerine saldırdı ve büyük bir katliama girişti. Bazı köyler yakıldı veya tahrip edildi, yüzlerce Kıbrıslı Türk öldürüldü, kadınlara tecavüz edildi, kaçamayan küçük çocuklar, yaşlılar katledildi. Türkiye 22 Temmuz akşamı Birleşmiş Milletler Güvenlik Konseyi'nin aldığı ateşkes kararını kabul etti ve böylece üç gün süren Birinci Barış Harekatı sona erdi. Bu harekat, Kıbrıs'taki Nikos Sampson yönetimi ve Yunanistan'daki askeri cunta idaresinin yıkılmasına neden oldu; Yunanistan ve Kıbrıs Rum kesimine demokrasi getirdi.

----------

